# Transmission Control Module



## robert792 (Oct 10, 2007)

I was told by the Nissan Dealership that my Transmission Control Module has gone out and I need to replace it. Of course the cost at the dealership is $650 for the part. Does anyone know where I can get the part for a cheaper price than what the dealership is charging me? Already checked Ebay and had no luck. Please help me out with any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hmmm, maybe a junkyard...


----------

